# Jailbreak/Winterboard themes



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a jailbroken phone. Whenever I add a new Winterboard theme it takes away my text tone sounds, so if im playing a game or just have it in my pocket i cant hear the text come in.

am i doin something wrong?


----------

